# BOTLEY (Bowker & King)



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi All
If anybody has any info (build date, yard, other names, disposal etc) on the BOTLEY of Bowker & King could they please share it with me. I photographed her in Southampton in November 1977, but have been unable to track down any info on her.
Many thanks in advance .....
Cheers
Andy


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

andysk said:


> Hi All
> If anybody has any info (build date, yard, other names, disposal etc) on the BOTLEY of Bowker & King could they please share it with me. I photographed her in Southampton in November 1977, but have been unable to track down any info on her.
> Many thanks in advance .....
> Cheers
> Andy


Searched far and wide. No mention of a tanker named 'BOTLEY'. The ship is not even amongst the vessels that were owned by Bowker & King. Scanned all of them just in case one had a name change. Are you sure you have the name right ?. Is it possible for you to post the photo you have ?.(Thumb)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

There's a BISLEY ?


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Gents ...

Thanks for the responses, but she is defo BOTLEY, here's a pic .....


----------



## nwlawrence (Oct 22, 2005)

andysk said:


> Hi Gents ...
> 
> Thanks for the responses, but she is defo BOTLEY, here's a pic .....


The Botley was built by John Harker at Knottingley in 1950. After service with them she joined Southern Tankers & Bunkering of Southampton and was renamed Northernstan. She joined Bowker & King as Botley in 1975. I do not know of her fate.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

*BOTLEY (1975 - ?)*
O.N. 183428. 172g. 92n, 335d. 129.0 x 17.6 x 7.3 feet.
3-cyl. 4 SCSA (220 x 290mm) by Lister Blackstone Ltd 120bhp 5 Kts.
10.1.1950: Launched as NORTHDALE H by J Harker Ltd. Knottingley (Yard No. 237) for John Harker Ltd., Knottingley
3.1950: Completed
30.3.1950: Registered at Hull
1971: Sold to Southern Tankers & Bunkering of Southampton and renamed NORTHERNSTAN.
1975: Sold to Bowker & King Ltd. and renamed BOTLEY
Fate unknown – one source states demolished in 1974 which would imply before becoming BOTLEY


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

BillH said:


> *BOTLEY (1975 - ?)*
> O.N. 183428. 172g. 92n, 335d. 129.0 x 17.6 x 7.3 feet.
> 3-cyl. 4 SCSA (220 x 290mm) by Lister Blackstone Ltd 120bhp 5 Kts.
> 7.3.1950: Launched as NORTHDALE H by J Harker Ltd. Knottingley (Yard No. 237) for John Harker Ltd., Knottingley
> ...


12th February 1975 to B&K


----------



## backsplice (May 23, 2005)

andysk said:


> Hi All
> If anybody has any info (build date, yard, other names, disposal etc) on the BOTLEY of Bowker & King could they please share it with me. I photographed her in Southampton in November 1977, but have been unable to track down any info on her.
> Many thanks in advance .....
> Cheers
> Andy


found this on the net


----------



## Andy Stephens (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, I worked for Bowker & King as an engineer from 1978 - 1987 in Southampton and the Botley was in service for all that time. We all got made redundant in Aug 87 we Bowker & King lost the contract to Whitakers.


----------

